# What about current Telus and Bell customers?



## Funky Chicken (Sep 22, 2007)

I am currently with Telus (my contract expired some time ago, so I'm good to go with Rogers and the iPhone any time). My question is this: what is the "proper" procedure to transfer over with Rogers? Do I need to cancel with Telus first before I jump ship? Or does Rogers do that for you when they activate the iPhone for you and transfer over your current cell number?


----------



## macplus2PB12 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Info here*

Wireless Number Portability in Canada


----------



## macplus2PB12 (Sep 12, 2007)

*heres the section specific to your ?*

"6. What do I do first if I want to keep my phone number when changing service providers?

Do NOT cancel your current service, as only active telephone numbers are eligible to be transferred to a new service provider. Contact the service provider you want to switch to first. The new service provider will contact your old service provider to transfer your phone number."


----------



## Funky Chicken (Sep 22, 2007)

*Great info!*

THANK YOU!! :clap:


----------



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

I still have 2.5 years to go on a Bell Mobilty contract -- what do you want, I like paying nothing for my phones -- so there's no iPhone in the near future for me.


----------



## Funky Chicken (Sep 22, 2007)

As I mentioned, my Telus contract actually expired quite some time ago and I've wanted to upgrade my stupid LG flip phone ever since. But I knew the iPhone was coming - sooner or later - so I kept on waiting, biding my time, and resisting the temptation to get a new phone (thus having to sign a new contract). In fact, I was THIS close to getting a Blackberry Pearl...but I said 'NO, I'm waiting for the iPhone man!'

I feel for you Corbeau. Hopefully by the time your current contract expires, the iPhone will have video chat and everything else that people are (still) complaining for. Cheers.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

My bell contract in up in October...but I'm canceling early (at $20/mo, reluctantly) to get the iPhone. 
I want to cancel my contract at the end of June, then just buy the cheapest plan for July (for 11 days) to keep the phone active to switch numbers. 

Any other ways to do this?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

lol good luck swithcing to Robbers.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My GF and I are both cancelling our Telus accounts to jump ship. We have a year left each. Absolutely worth it in my mind.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why not transfer your Belus plans to someone who can use them rather than pay out the early cancellation fees? "Look, free phones, great numbers!"

Can you switch to the lowest monthly plan, also? (Realizing this isn't Rogers where switching between monthly plans is free...)


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Why not transfer your Belus plans to someone who can use them rather than pay out the early cancellation fees? "Look, free phones, great numbers!"
> 
> Can you switch to the lowest monthly plan, also? (Realizing this isn't Rogers where switching between monthly plans is free...)


I haven't looked into it thoroughly yet since I've been up in Edmonton for two weeks on business. I'm uncertain whether or not I can transfer my plan since it is a corporate plan from my company.

As a side note, we also have a corp plan with Rogers, but I'm waiting to see the iPhone plan's small print to see whether or not I can use a corp plan plus data.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

You can use the number portability to transfer your number. When you sign up at Rogers they will need your phone # and your account number with Telus. What they don't tell you is that most carriers have a 30 day cancellation clause (at least both Bell and Rogers do). What this means is you must give 30 days notice to cancel your account but you can't do this and get you number ported so you end up having to pay an extra month at your former carrier (this assumes you are on a month to month prepaid plan).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

beachboy_ce said:


> I haven't looked into it thoroughly yet since I've been up in Edmonton for two weeks on business. I'm uncertain whether or not I can transfer my plan since it is a corporate plan from my company.
> 
> As a side note, we also have a corp plan with Rogers, but I'm waiting to see the iPhone plan's small print to see whether or not I can use a corp plan plus data.


I have a corporate plan and data. There aren't any restrictions like that at Rogers; there may be where you work if it's employer-paid.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

spitfire1945 said:


> lol good luck swithcing to Robbers.


Is it just me or has complaining about a phone provider become more cliché than complaining about the price of gas. Give me any provider be it Bell, Fido, Telus, etc. and I can show you lots of people bitter and angry about their service.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

Funky Chicken said:


> I am currently with Telus (my contract expired some time ago, so I'm good to go with Rogers and the iPhone any time). My question is this: what is the "proper" procedure to transfer over with Rogers? Do I need to cancel with Telus first before I jump ship? Or does Rogers do that for you when they activate the iPhone for you and transfer over your current cell number?


my past experience tells me that if you are going to jump ship, you won't get your same phone number with you.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

iphoneexcitor said:


> my past experience tells me that if you are going to jump ship, you won't get your same phone number with you.


Your past experience is out of date... As of March 2007 you have been able to port your cell phone number to any network!


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

let me know when you get that done when you transfer your # to rogers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iphoneexcitor said:


> let me know when you get that done when you transfer your # to rogers.


Seriously, tens of thousands of Canadians have done this.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

iphoneexcitor said:


> my past experience tells me that if you are going to jump ship, you won't get your same phone number with you.


Just do not close your Telus account first. Call Rogers create account tell them your are moving from Telus they will move your number, simple as that. Just like you do with Home Phone. Simple.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I have a corporate plan and data. There aren't any restrictions like that at Rogers; there may be where you work if it's employer-paid.


Thanks.

Right now I have corp voice, no data (want to add data with iPhone). My plan isn't employer-paid. I wish


----------



## macplus2PB12 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Read*



iphoneexcitor said:


> my past experience tells me that if you are going to jump ship, you won't get your same phone number with you.



See post #2 and #3.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Is it just me or has complaining about a phone provider become more cliché than complaining about the price of gas. Give me any provider be it Bell, Fido, Telus, etc. and I can show you lots of people bitter and angry about their service.


Yeah I know its a product war. Its what driving the market today. 

But honestly I still believe Rogers will aways suck for data and the iPhone is all about Data. Rumor has it that for $30/month you will get 300MB which is still not unlimited.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Vexel said:


> My GF and I are both cancelling our Telus accounts to jump ship. We have a year left each. Absolutely worth it in my mind.


In Sydney? You're mad, Sir...with all due respect  

Rogers is widely known to not give a s**t about anyone east of Quebec. In Sydney you'll get an okay (not perfect) EDGE signal and no HSDPA at all. I certainly would not be exiting a contract early (if I had one) to get into an iPhone, living on the east coast.

I'm a little biased, being an easterner. I could create a better service with a wire and a tin can than Rogers provides in NL or NB. Here in NL, Rogers Wireless service doesn't even work once you leave the capital city.

D


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Is it just me or has complaining about a phone provider become more cliché than complaining about the price of gas. Give me any provider be it Bell, Fido, Telus, etc. and I can show you lots of people bitter and angry about their service.


Like any service, people have preferences and opinions, wireless carriers in Canada included. My comments are not Bell or Telus cheerleading as much as they are just plainly stating that Rogers has terrible service in my region. I was at a Rogers Video store today and the rep tehre told me I'd be crazy to buy a wireless device from Rogers unless I was moving soon.

You're right, complaining is rampant. One thing I always remind people is that the majority of people do not complain. Carriers tend to get a bad rep because not many people (myself included) call in to Customer Service, or go on forums to rant about how awesome everything is. So no matter how bad a situation seems, its likely not that bad.....unless we're talking about Rogers and the Atlantic Provinces. beejacon 

D


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

spitfire1945 said:


> Yeah I know its a product war. Its what driving the market today.
> 
> But honestly I still believe Rogers will aways suck for data and the iPhone is all about Data. Rumor has it that for $30/month you will get 300MB which is still not unlimited.


That rumour does not at all relate to the iPhone.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I cancelled my Telus account to jump to fido to get an iPhone too


----------

